# Cali's dorm system



## canyonfootball07 (Nov 29, 2008)

My current system is.....

Pioneer VSX-519K

Onkyo SKS HT870.

Samsung 42" 720p Plasma

PS3

I am currently shopping around for an amp that puts out 2000 watts at 4 ohms. I am getting an 18" maelstrom-x after christmas and I have 2 6 cubes sonotubes on the way.


----------

